
Show HN: Wire chatbot in action - sbrin
https://github.com/segahm/caura-chatbot
======
kiliankoe
I've only recently gotten back to using Wire and am really loving it so far.
Looks like they're doing everything correctly. Well implemented end-to-end
encryption, cross-platform support and everything is open source. On top of
that the tech is cool with a backend written in Haskell and Axolotl
reimplemented in Rust. And they're planning federation support, which is just
amazingly cool!

I saw stuff regarding the integration API a few days ago. It's still very beta
as far as I can tell, but projects like this make it look really promising!

~~~
notheguyouthink
Any opinions you'd like to share about Wire relative to other secure chat
applications? I've been debating Keybase, but I'm unsure how to rank the
secure chat apps, honestly.

------
entropy_ai
another author here.

On Open Source, we are closely watching feedback on Caura's bot. If more
people trial it without major issues, we will consider possibilities here.
Also, our API for Natural Language processing and machine learning is
accessible in closed Beta. We've not finalized what this would look like long-
term.

------
sbrin
one of the authors here. Both Caura and Entropy.AI are looking forward to your
feedback.

~~~
nkkollaw
Are these tools open source, so that I can take both and create a website you
can chat with?

~~~
sbrin
Parts are open source (Wire chatbot SDK, Wire Chat client) , others are not
currently (entropy.ai). For the later, this is their alpha test of outside API
calls, so hopefully this is something than can be published publicly later
once they are comfortable exposing API for everyone.

